# Baffin with Capt. Jesse Arsola



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

Capt. Troy Keen and myself Capt. Keith Hudson made a trip to Baffin on Feb. 2nd & 3rd to do a couple days of pre-fishing with Capt. Jesse Arsola. On our way down Capt. Troy and myself were talking to Capt. Jesse about how bad the weather was going to be with alot of rain and high winds. Well ,we decided to give it a shot anyway. Not to productive Tuesday afternoon but Capt. Jesse did catch and release 1 fat 24" trout and Capt. Troy and I followed with a couple small ones that were also released. We decided to call it a rain and wind filled afternoon and headed in hoping for something special tomorrow. Waking up on Wednesday was worse than Tuesday with alot more rain and a heck of alot more wind. We watched the weather hoping to catch a break and around noon it died down to around 30 mph so we headed back out. After trying one spot and it not being to productive Capt. Jesse wanted to try one other spot further down the shoreline so we loaded up and headed down the shoreline watching for any kind of bait activity. We noticed a few big mullet jumping in one spot so we bailed out and before long I caught and released a really nice 25" 5 1/2lb trout and while we were taking a few pictures Capt. Jesse caught and released a fat 27" 6 3/4lb trout. Capt.Jesse had one other big bite and Capt.Troy caught a couple nice 16" to 19" trout for the skillet. We decided to head in after that but I'd like to give Capt.Jesse and Capt. Troy alot of praise for this was my first time to fish Baffin. They helped out alot with their knowledge of that area. All fish were caught using fatboys and devils with the exception of Jesse’s 27 that was caught on an ED lure. For a fantastic Baffin experience give Jesse a call at 979-479-2558


----------

